# Achat sans garantie



## JChris64 (15 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir
Je crois avoir posé la question dans un post mais je ne le retrouve plus …
J ai acquis récemment une série 5 alu a très bon prix.
Bien que je la trouve belle, je me pose la question de changer pour une version plus costaud ( verre en saphir ).
Sachant que je peux la revendre ( l’alu) plus chère que je l’ai payée (200€).
Je pensais partir sur une acier avec un budget de 350€ et puis, en regardant les annonces, j ai vu une version titane en 44m en très bon état .. le hic, c’est que la garantie se termine dans 4 jours. Donc , le temps de recevoir la montre, celle ci sera terminée .
Ma question : est il risqué d’acheter une AW qui n’est plus sous garantie ?
bien sûr , lors de l’achat , si problème, je serai un minimum couvert par la garantie du site ( le vendeur étant payé que si je valide la réception)
Pensez vous qu il puisse  y avoir un souci par la suite?
En général, j’achète toujours avec une garantie, au cas où …
Tenteriez vous le coup?


----------



## Croustibapt (15 Octobre 2021)

Si c'était une montre à un prix vraiment peu élevé, pourquoi pas.

Mais à 350€, c'est une autre histoire déjà. A ce prix, on peut avoir une SE neuve sous garantie pendant 2 ans. Alors certes, elle sera en alu...

Personnellement, je n'achèterai pas une watch sans garantie.


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour ton avis 
Non la titane est à 390€.
Sinon j ai repéré d’autres modèles mais en acier , un peu moins chères  (350€) et garanties encore quelques mois.
Peut être que je devrais me « contenter » d’un modèle acier, qui est déjà très bien .
La SE , je l’ai eue quelques jours , mais je l’ai revendue  car je souhaitais l’always on .je cherche un écran solide afin de ne pas être obligé de la protéger.
Si j’ai bien compris , il faut y aller pour rayer du saphir…


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2021)

Honnêtement les apple watch sont plutôt solide et ont rarement besoin d'aller en garantie, si la watch est en bon état ça peut valoir le coup (à vérifier si elle fonctionne bien évidemment).


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Honnêtement les apple watch sont plutôt solide et ont rarement besoin d'aller en garantie, si la watch est en bon état ça peut valoir le coup (à vérifier si elle fonctionne bien évidemment).


c'est ce que je me dis aussi mais bon...
si t'avais le choix entre une version acier à 350€ garantie encore 3 mois, 90% de batterie  et une titane à 390€ (peut être négociable, je vais demander),batterie à 91% mais plus sous garantie....laquelle choisirais tu? 
le titane est il vraiment au dessus de l'acier? ( ca a l'air kiffe kiffe selon les tests, non?)


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

le vendeur me propose de lui faire une offre( pour la titane non garantie)....
j'aurais préfère qu'il me donne son dernier prix...
pensez vous que je puisse proposer 330€? ca fait pas ridicule? 
sachant qu'il risque de me faire une contre -offre (je pense...)


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)

Je vais me laisser tenter par la 7 en Alu
je vais mettre en vente ma 4


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais me laisser tenter par la 7 en Alu
> je vais mettre en vente ma 4


Si c’est une proposition ,c’est gentil … mais je veux une 5 pour l’always on..
Du coup, tu pars sur de l’alu après avoir eu de l’acier??


----------



## Vinyl (16 Octobre 2021)

Je ne peux rien affirmer car je n’ai qu’une Apple Watch mais elle me semble quand même très solide. Et elle est déjà tombé plusieurs fois par terre et je n’ai jamais eu de problème. L’écran a quelques micros rayures au bout de 2/3 ans d’utilisation mais ce n’est rien. Personnellement, je ne mettrai jamais de protection sur l’écran.


----------



## Vinyl (16 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais me laisser tenter par la 7 en Alu
> je vais mettre en vente ma 4


Tu prends la Cellular ? Je trouve qu’il y a quand même une grande différence de prix entre la GPS et Cellular ce qui me fait hésiter. J’ai une S3 Cellular, je ne sais pas si je me sers beaucoup de cette option, mais j’aurais du mal à revenir en arrière.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Si c’est une proposition ,c’est gentil … mais je veux une 5 pour l’always on..
> Du coup, tu pars sur de l’alu après avoir eu de l’acier??


J'hésite entre l'alu et l'acier , et je me demande si je reprend une cellulaire


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> Je ne peux rien affirmer car je n’ai qu’une Apple Watch mais elle me semble quand même très solide. Et elle est déjà tombé plusieurs fois par terre et je n’ai jamais eu de problème. L’écran a quelques micros rayures au bout de 2/3 ans d’utilisation mais ce n’est rien. Personnellement, je ne mettrai jamais de protection sur l’écran.


concernant ma "crainte " de la non garantie, ce n'est pas pour la casse, mais plus pour un éventuel souci électronique ...
j'ai un verre trempé sur ma 5 aluminium, et heureusement que je l'ai car au boulot, je la raye facilement (des rayures non profondes sur le verre trempé)
par contre, si je change pour un verre saphir, ce sera juste une protection type clipsable que je ne mettrai qu"au travail et le reste du temps, sans rien...


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'hésite entre l'alu et l'acier , et je me demande si je reprend une cellulaire


apres tu peux prends une acier (donc cellulaire lol) mais sans le forfait...c'est ce que je vais faire car pas besoin du cellulaire (juste d'un écran solide qui me permettra de ne plus mettre de verre trempé au quotidien, car le tactile deconne de temps en temps, ....je suis ,parfois,obligé d'insister selon les zones de l'écran )


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)

Le verre de la serie 7 n'est pas plus résistant ?
Le cellulaire , je me demande si bien utile , j'ai un doute


----------



## Vinyl (16 Octobre 2021)

Je dévie un peu du sujet mais la Cellular consomme énormément sur la batterie quand l’iPhone n’est pas à proximité. Ça s’est amélioré avec les modèles suivant la S3 ?


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Bon, je vous remets dans le droit chemin …
Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par la titane en faisant une proposition à 330€.


----------



## edenpulse (16 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> le vendeur me propose de lui faire une offre( pour la titane non garantie)....
> j'aurais préfère qu'il me donne son dernier prix...


Nan mais c’est quoi cette manie du « dernier prix » lol.
ça fonctionne pas comme ça la négociation….  

Bon courage , perso j’vois pas spécialement de soucis à acheter sans garantie une Apple Watch.


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Ben je propose un prix, ensuite le vendeur accepte ou non .. libre à lui de me faire une offre si la mienne ne lui convient pas


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> c'est ce que je me dis aussi mais bon...
> si t'avais le choix entre une version acier à 350€ garantie encore 3 mois, 90% de batterie  et une titane à 390€ (peut être négociable, je vais demander),batterie à 91% mais plus sous garantie....laquelle choisirais tu?
> le titane est il vraiment au dessus de l'acier? ( ca a l'air kiffe kiffe selon les tests, non?)


Entre titane et acier c'est surtout une question de gout je dirais, la titane est quand même un peu plus légère.


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Entre titane et acier c'est surtout une question de gout je dirais, la titane est quand même un peu plus légère.


Oui… et le titane est moins brillant sur les côtés, ce qui peut être bien pour les rayures qui se voient moins du coup ..
Le vendeur a refusé mon offre à 330
J attends sa réponse pour mon offre à 350€.
S il n accepte pas, je prendrais le modèle acier sous garantie jusqu’à fin janvier , pour 350€ également


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Bon voilà…. Je suis le futur propriétaire d’une série 5 titane 44mm noire…
Merci à vous pour vos avis qui m’ont aidé dans mon choix …


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Bon voilà…. Je suis le futur propriétaire d’une série 5 titane 44mm noire…
> Merci à vous pour vos avis qui m’ont aidé dans mon choix …


Après avoir suivi tes aventures intellectuelles, j'espère qu'on aura la suite avec ton avis + des photos…


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Après avoir suivi tes aventures intellectuelles, j'espère qu'on aura la suite avec ton avis + des photos…


Oui je n’y manquerai pas …
Je posterai dans le post « montrez votre Apple Watch « 
Désolé si j’en ai saoulé certains …
Je reconnais que c’est une aventure … une SE achetée puis revendue pour une série 5 alu ( mais j’avais en tête déjà la série 5 pour l’always on), puis maintenant une titane afin d’éviter de mettre une protection au quotidien.
Peut être que j’en mettrais une pour le travail seulement …


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Désolé si j’en ai saoulé certains …


Clairement, pas moi. Je trouvais intéressant de lire les arguments des uns et des autres ainsi que tes interrogations.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Bon voilà…. Je suis le futur propriétaire d’une série 5 titane 44mm noire…
> Merci à vous pour vos avis qui m’ont aidé dans mon choix …


Félicitation, hâte de voir les photos 
C'est agréable de voir que cela te fait plaisir


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Clairement, pas moi. Je trouvais intéressant de lire les arguments des uns et des autres ainsi que tes interrogations.


oui, j'ai toujours eu 'peur' d'acheter sans garantie...mais si je fais le bilan de mes produits apple (macbook pro, iPhone,airpods,imac ), aucun n'a eu de soucis .
sauf le macbook pro qui a eu un souci de trackpad l'an dernier . Mais bon, je l'ai acheté d'occasion et c'est un modele de fin 2012 ( qui fonctionne très bien aujourd'hui...mais la batterie est de 82%....j'aimerais tenir encore jusqu'à l'été prochain)
donc la garantie, je n'en ai jamais eu besoin..
je crois que cela a un effet rassurant...mais quand tu tombes sur une occase,(350€ prix final pour la série 5 Titane) tu écoutes ton coeur( et ton porte monnaie accessoirement )
alors je prie ma bonne étoile..il n'y a pas de raison.


----------



## JChris64 (16 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Félicitation, hâte de voir les photos
> C'est agréable de voir que cela te fait plaisir


oh oui...j'ai l'impression d'un noel avant l'heure...
le fait d'avoir eu la version alu à bas prix , va me permettre de la revendre avec une plus-value et donc de réduire le coût de la Titane.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais me laisser tenter par la 7 en Alu
> je vais mettre en vente ma 4


J'ai mis en vente , mais sans trop d'espoir


----------



## JChris64 (17 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai mis en vente , mais sans trop d'espoir


Pourquoi??
Y a pas de raison … après tout dépend du prix 
quelqu’un pour qui ce serait la 1 ère c’est déjà bien..
La série 7 est commandée ? Quelle finition alors?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Pourquoi??
> Y a pas de raison … après tout dépend du prix
> quelqu’un pour qui ce serait la 1 ère c’est déjà bien..
> La série 7 est commandée ? Quelle finition alors?


Pas encore commandée , j'attend de voir si je vend ma Watch , sinon je la garde


----------



## JChris64 (17 Octobre 2021)

Ok.


----------



## JChris64 (21 Novembre 2021)

bonjour,

juste un petit mot pour dire que je suis très satisfait de mon AW qui est dans un état excellent, comme lorsque je l'ai reçue. Aucun souci depuis l'achat, si ce n'est la batterie qui a perdu 4% ..mais elle se stabilise depuis quelques jours ... (et puis, elle a quand meme 2 ans cette montre)
les photos ont été postées il y a un moment , dans le fil dédié


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

La batterie à combien de % ?


----------



## JChris64 (21 Novembre 2021)

87%


----------

